# Jet Lag



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A tale of woe from an aging road warrior.

The older I get, the more impacted I am by jet lag. I am currently in DC for training having arrived from Karachi on Sunday. Every morning this week I am up at 3am and completely done in by late afternoon.

By the time I begin to get sorted out, I will be heading back on Sunday to experience the same sleepless joy on the other end.

When I was in my early 20s I had no issues with jet lag. Now, at 50, I feel like I have a hang over without having any of the fun of a bender the night prior.

Any suggestions or home remedies beyond taking ambien?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

BSR:

Do you understand there is more to this website than the Forums? Look at all the links from the Home Page to find this:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/travel/how-to-reduce-jet-lag/


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Jagermeister.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Andy said:


> BSR:
> 
> Do you understand there is more to this website than the Forums? Look at all the links from the Home Page to find this:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/travel/how-to-reduce-jet-lag/


Very informative. Thanks! I think age is a compounding factor that I can't trick out of existence!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You got that right! One of the reasons I quit going to Africa was that it took a full week to adjust and by that time the safari was over and it was time to go home. Not funny!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A tale of woe from an aging road warrior.
> 
> The older I get, the more impacted I am by jet lag. I am currently in DC for training having arrived from Karachi on Sunday. Every morning this week I am up at 3am and completely done in by late afternoon.
> 
> ...


A double dose of OTC melatonin gets me BEYOND ready to start weeks of night shift.
Salut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Clintotron said:


> A double dose of OTC melatonin gets me BEYOND ready to start weeks of night shift.
> Salut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I take OTC melatonin every evening. It has done wonders for my abilities to go to sleep, stay asleep, and wake up refreshed.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Trazadone works wonders. Switch to the new time zone as soon as you board. Stay hydrated, avoid alcohol, and sleep I. The need time zone. When you there, push through the first day, and sleep at the right time with aids. One day and I’m fine. I’m 57 and DC to NRT is no problem.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

challer said:


> Trazadone works wonders. Switch to the new time zone as soon as you board. Stay hydrated, avoid alcohol, and sleep I. The need time zone. When you there, push through the first day, and sleep at the right time with aids. One day and I'm fine. I'm 57 and DC to NRT is no problem.


This works for me - but on Long Haul I cant avoid the alcohol bit. I'm 61 and although I would'nt say its no problem, it is controllable.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A tale of woe from an aging road warrior.
> 
> The older I get, the more impacted I am by jet lag.


As another oldie I feel your pain. I find it worse on holidays, as if you are there for work or event at least you are forced into a schedule.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will certainly give some them a try on my return to Asia!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

As another frequent Asia traveler, a few things I do:

1. I try to plan flights so that I'll arrive at my destination late afternoon/early evening their time; that way, by the time I get settled in, it's a "normal" bedtime.

2. I don't sleep on the flight. In my case, I just can't - I gave up trying to sleep on planes many years ago. I just have a book or two, do some work, watch some movies (I really *only* watch movies on planes now, as I have no TV set up at home and can't stand theaters anymore), and usually carry a some books of logic or math puzzles, crosswords, etc. I avoid continuous screen time, and try to read printed media. In any case, I'm pretty tired when I arrive after 16-18 or more hours of flight time, which works well with (1).

3. If possible, fly business or better class - you just arrive in better condition, and that helps with quickly adjusting to the new location. I don't drink alcohol on flights, since it's already a dehydrating environment, and alcohol simply exacerbates that. I don't try taking supplements or drugs, either.

4. On the first morning of arrival, I'll take a walk in the morning to "reset" my internal clock; it's worth arranging a room facing South as well, as that's usually the best light (and waking to natural light works best.)

Doing this, I have maybe a day or two of jetlag.

I do find it's easier to adjust to West -> East transit than the reverse; returning to the States typically involves an extra day or two to recover.

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Currently marooned in Dubai on a 7 hour layover after a 13 hr flight from Dulles.

Just shoot me....

Cheers,

BSR


----------

